# Need help!



## ivysun99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Sorry it is going to be a long post!

I purchased a 2 bedroom week at Liki Tiki over 10 years ago and have 7500 points. One of the very reason that I purchased the timeshare was because I was told with my 7500 points, I am able to break my 2 bedroom week into several studio/1bedroom weeks and then deposit to Interval International for exchange locations worldwide. For the first 8 year or so, I was able to do exactly what I was promised. For example, I would reserve 3 studio weeks in one of the less popular diamond resort and deposit 3 weeks to interval international. 

This year, I called to do the same and I was told by multiple customer service rep that they don't allow this anymore. I was shocked that they can just change the system without consents from the owners. I even contacted executive customer service and had a manager called me back. At the initial conversation, he agreed with me about the flexibility of breaking 1 week to several weeks for deposit to interval international. He even said ' yes, from what he was told  and trained from the time since he joined the company, that is what owners can do'. But then he sent me this email:

"I have gained the assistance of my Vice President Kayla C. and I have been advised that a modification has been completed on Diamond Resorts™  side, that will no longer allow you to split your deeded week deposit/ exchange as it is an event week. I am aware you have been able to complete said deposit and exchange with Interval International in the past, but this is no longer the case. If you would like to complete the deposit and exchange moving forward it will be for the entire unit (2 bedroom unit) and the full 7 nights. Diamond Resorts™ will no longer allow modifications to the program."

To me, this is like you purchasing a gym membership with the use of a pool. Then later they close the pool but you are stuck with the membership with no partial refund. Is that even legal for Dimond to change their system without consents from the owners? Any one else also experiencing the same problem?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ivysun99 (Oct 11, 2018)

[duplicate threads merged]​


----------



## chemteach (Oct 11, 2018)

You should write your board of directors.  The ability to exchange/split units can change at any time.


----------



## sts1732 (Oct 11, 2018)

In todays culture it's not usual with everything being gobbled up by Marriot/vistana. The owners have nothing to do with it. It's just a way to get you to buy more points. Sad to say...…..


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 11, 2018)

You have 7500 trust points and the liki tiki unit?  Is the liki tiki unit enrolled in the club?


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 11, 2018)

If you do some digging, I'll bet anything that there is some fine print stating that they have the right to change the exchange / point rules at any time.  The only thing guaranteed is the use of the week that you own.  I own HGVC properties, and I know they have similar wording for the "club" membership / benefits.

Kurt


----------



## AJCts411 (Oct 11, 2018)

Pitty that these systems keep moving the goal posts.  One, it drives informed purchasers away,  two, and  what I hate the most are the ever rising fees that they are after.  Their shortsightedness for more profit, will only do more harm.  Why I think buy where you want to vacation, being mindful of the trade value of the points attached looking to the future.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 11, 2018)

ivysun99 said:


> One of the very reason that I purchased the timeshare was because I was told with my 7500 points, I am able to break my 2 bedroom week into several studio/1bedroom weeks


Is this covered in your purchase agreement documents, or was it just relayed verbally?


----------

